# Hungry AJ’s



## Captain Crunch (Jan 12, 2022)

Went on the hunt for some AJ’s yesterday. They weren’t hard to find and they were happy to eat all the ruby reds we could send down to them. Had several big snapper join in on the party as well. Ruby red + long leader + big circle hooks = sore muscles the next day.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice! Tell us about your set-ups please, they look Purdy!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Did you catch any keeper sized AJs🤔


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jan 12, 2022)

Shimano Speedmaster II12 on a Penn Carnage II 30-80# rod. 65# braid with 15’-25’ of 100# mono top shot for some shock absorption. For AJ’s I use a 6-12oz lead over an 8’-10’ leader of 100# mono and a 10/0 circle hook. The bigger and livelier the bait the better. 

I like to use a long leader to allow them to get the entire bait in their mouth before they get tight. No need to set the hook or reel down, just wait for the thump and watch the rod double over. I set my drag to 28# at full and leave it there. A 20# AJ will still take some line at that setting, but not much. No worries in giving up a few feet of line in the middle of the water column. Letting them take a little bit of drag helps them stay buttoned too


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jan 12, 2022)

Bigc2013 said:


> Did you catch any keeper sized AJs🤔


Two 34”, the rest were 32-33”


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Captain Crunch said:


> Two 34”, the rest were 32-33”


Very nice 😊


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Captain Crunch said:


> Shimano Speedmaster II12 on a Penn Carnage II 30-80# rod. 65# braid with 15’-25’ of 100# mono top shot for some shock absorption. For AJ’s I use a 6-12oz lead over an 8’-10’ leader of 100# mono and a 10/0 circle hook. The bigger and livelier the bait the better.
> 
> I like to use a long leader to allow them to get the entire bait in their mouth before they get tight. No need to set the hook or reel down, just wait for the thump and watch the rod double over. I set my drag to 28# at full and leave it there. A 20# AJ will still take some line at that setting, but not much. No worries in giving up a few feet of line in the middle of the water column. Letting them take a little bit of drag helps them stay buttoned too


Looks like a good scouting day! How deep are you fighting them? I fish Speedmaster IIs and don't usually lock them down that hard, but most our AJ spots are in 250+ feet of water and we typically hook them 100+ feet above bottom.


----------



## ProSports 23 (Nov 9, 2021)

How were you getting your ruby red lips? on a sabiki?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jan 12, 2022)

iJabo said:


> Looks like a good scouting day! How deep are you fighting them? I fish Speedmaster IIs and don't usually lock them down that hard, but most our AJ spots are in 250+ feet of water and we typically hook them 100+ feet above bottom.


We were much shallower. We were hooking them about 15-20’ over the structure so we had to stop them pretty quickly.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome catch, thanks for sharing!


----------

